# A Grimm brag-- finally!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YESSSSSSSS!!!







At long last, it has happened! I got Grimm at age 9 weeks, and he just turned 2. He's my very first puppy, ever. Today, I was able to clip his nails calmly, without fuss, within less than 5 minutes-- while he lay (mostly







) *bonelessly* on his side in the lighted hallway! Snip, snip, snip. Goooood boy. Snip, snip snip. Cookie. etc. No jerking, no flailing, no biting, no writhing, no battle of any kind! *I used to have to pin him in a corner and MUZZLE him for nail clipping!!* I have changed my handling of Grimm to be a stronger leader, have forced myself to remain as calm as I can when he gets excited bout stuff... hard for me, if I am dragged at the end of the lead helplessly.







I have taught Grimm to lay like a blob for his soothing brushing/grooming sessions each night. I changed how I secure his paws for clipping-- no grabbing, no clasping them, just folding them over into a V so as to clip from underneathe, like shoeing a horse.. and laying on his side reminds him of soothing nightly brushing/grooming sessions! I gave a few massaging touches during. At the end, a handful of treats given CALMLY, and petting.

Finally! Front AND back paws, all at once-- snip snip snip on a CALM young dog!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

WOOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!







That is a HUGE brag.
















to you and Grimmi! I hope Renji and I will get there one day.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yea. Party for Patti and Grimm. That just rocks for the both of you. GOOOD Boy Grimm.


----------



## CassieatNCSU (Jan 6, 2004)

That's so awesome!! Good job Grimm, and way to stick with it Patti! Isn't it the best feeling ever when you've worked your way through a problem and finally it turns out how you'd like it to? Way to go!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you all for the encouragement. I guess during the clipping today, I was kinda half in shock that it was going so relaxed... like, as if he were a BIG boy, and could just roll with it for once. Then when it was over, the enormity of what we have accomplished-- from a violent fight struggling with a muzzled dog a year ago... to a dog who rolls over and relaxes (mostly







) while letting me quickly clip all four paws!! YEA!!









Grimm used to half scare me... now, we are starting to feel almost more as if we might be getting closer to being a team. If Grimm can relax for me to clip all four feet in under 5 minutes... who knows what is ahead for such a seemingly mismatched pair! I am so encouraged by this. YAHOOOO!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti, remember when I always told you things happen in baby steps with some dogs. Well Grimm is one then all the sudden all the little baby steps come together and then you are like WOW when did that come from. It came from all the little baby step foundation work you did. So keep working keep giving him things to learn, he is becoming more receptive instead of an air headed little boy who all he wants to do is play. 

Yea again. Good job both of you.

Grimm wants to know if the Pizza guy is coming soon, he thinks he needs a SPECIAL reward.

Val


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wooo hooo and hooray!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome!!!!!!! Go Grimmi!!!


----------

